# I have a Scout.. What now?



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a Scout all black.. it's my first (real imo) slingshot.. I shoot tgb.. double for hunting.. single for targets.. OTT.. never really gave TTF a chance with this 1. (Seemed like it took too long to get back straight and loaded ) haven't tried tube with it.. I shoot all 3 grips but have been favoring thumb brace lately. Especially when hunting.I have 108 cm draw..
My question is what slingshot would you recommend for me to get next.. I know that's a hard questions to answer. .cash it tight right now due to Christmas. .any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You will can get literally hundreds of opinions on that question . Every one has a personal preference . In my opinion and money being tight at the moment I would commit the Scout for now . Really shoot it .It's a good one ! In the meantime to satisfy the need to venture out I would make some natural fork shooters . They are free and very effective . If you have some basics tools you can make some plywood board cuts from the template section of the forum . Making slingshots is another hobby within the hobby ! Have fun !


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Definitely try making something from one of the templates. That way if you like it you can then order one in poly or maybe you'll be have with your own work also.

Njones


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Buy another scout in diff colour :whisper:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Give TTF and Naturlatex a chance.

Rip


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been burning through bandsets with my scout. I only work 3 days a week (a lot of idle time on my hands) I've just finished 2 naturals 1 for my wife and 1 for my son.. banded them last night. I tried them out in the dark and they shoot fine.. I guess I need to make me a couple now..


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd definitely try TTF if I were you. Try every which way to shoot until you find what is optimal for your aiming. After you are sure you know exactly how you want to shoot then just look for a slingshot that supports that style the best. But honestly, the scout is a great slingshot, you never need another, you just want another.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Believe me.. I love my scout. Everything about it.. I just want another.. kinda looking at a Chalice or axiom


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

If you are looking at a Chalice or Axiom (both excellent frames), I'd look at the Axiom with the 3G fork tips. That way you can shoot tubes or flats, OTT or TTF.

I'd you like the Chalice handle, take a look at the Maxim.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

StretchandEat said:


> Believe me.. I love my scout. Everything about it.. I just want another.. kinda looking at a Chalice or axiom


Both the Chalice and Axiom are great choices . Can't go wrong .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Check out the Ocularis Beanflip. I'm really enjoying shooting with it.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 3 scouts black,green and camo,i then thought since i shoot gangsta style i should buy a slingshot thats made for that style so i went to Pocket Predator.com and bought the cub scout with titanium plate system,yes excellant choice accuracy is on a par with Nathams scouts then i decided to buy the side shooter advanced from Pocket predator also good and on par with Nathams scouts.

But i would say if you always shoot gangsta style the Pocket predators are more comfortable to hold and shoot, but both Nathams and Bills are great slingshots definitely buy from both of them again..


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ask 100 members and likely you'll get 100 different answers...not chiding you but there's as many opinions as there are slingshots and shingshooters to shoot them.

I recommend however to start making them...don't worry about what others will think of your work, make it the way you want it to fit your hand and the shooting style you like best.

What now? Cash being tight...you said....
Frankly...Frankie of course!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've tried "gangsta " and can't hit crap.. if I lean it at about 50 degrees.. that's my sweet spot.. and I read a lot where people say they line the target up with their fork Tip to aim.. I must be built different or am doing something different because when I do aim at 10 yards I have to line it up right where my left fork turns into the bottom of my fork gap... if that makes since


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree with Treefork, just shoot the scout. If you want to try something different why not invest in different elastic options and ammo. The scout can handle a variety of options because of the universal tips.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've never tried dankung tubes.. I use blue the rate singles on my black widow..but after shooting flats I dont like the feel of them..though I did get 28 squirrels last year aND 5 this year with them.. what's a good size for hunting.. using 8 gram lead hex nuts..109cm draw


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

StretchandEat makes a good point. Musculo-skeletal builds are highly individual and what seems to work for one person won't necessarily work for others. Really, it makes no diff who likes what except YOUR likes. It's good to try different ways in general from frames to how you hold 'em to elastics, to ammo to pouches, to, to, to...the world is your apple. You'll find what you like best if you only try stuff. Some ways won't hit crap as Stretch aptly said, some ways will.


----------

